# Reinstalling WMP 11.0.6.... in Vista



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Windows Media Player 11 in Vista is a different version to that availiable for XP and as far as i can tell its not availiable to download.

My problem is that when playing any music i get an audio distortion about 10-20 secs towards the end of the song.

So my first thought is to reinstall. But how? I cant get a copy of WMP 11 11.0.6000.6324 and the only options in Programs is unistall.

Any ideas?


----------



## danwaco (Jul 23, 2007)

I have that same problem and I have no idea how to fix it because, as you said, there is no way to reinstall Media Player and I can't find any help on the internet. Have you found a solution yet?


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

It would seem to be impossible the only thing you can do is reinstall the entire OS. This is becasue WMP11 is integrated into Vista. Perhaps one day Microsoft will release a new version eventualy.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The version in Vista is 11.0.6000.6324. You may be able to reinstall it if you change:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}

IsInstalled from 1 to 0

(But make a restore point before you try it).


----------



## DJKotebe (Apr 20, 2008)

i have found a few fixes for windows media player in vista. this one is my best i found for some issues with audio lag and long pauses between song loads and plays.
in your sound options for sound cards select the sound card you are using. click properties button on bottom right then enhancement tab at the top. check the disable all enhancements button. that should solve your issues with slow load of songs and most other issues. otherwise it may be an outdated driver or the card is not fully supported by windows vista. hope this helps it sure helped me! need more help or advise? im no pro but i am willing to help! friend me at www.myspace.com/djkotebe hook up play games fix stuff and have fun!


----------

